#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Dacian Basin : Depositional Architecture and Sedimentary History of a Paratethys Sea

## slb_expert2012

Anybody has this book pls share it to me!



Thanks in advanceSee More: Dacian Basin : Depositional Architecture and Sedimentary History of a Paratethys Sea

----------

